# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Acondicionamiento medioambiental en Embalses y Pantanos

## juasanlo

Hola que tal?
a ver si me podeis decir algunos embalses o pantanos que conozcais donde hayan hecho algunas actuaciones de acondicionamiento o adecuacion medioambiental, como plantaciones de ribera, itinerarios interpretativos, observatorios de aves, embarcaderos, actuaciones recreativas, etc... para poder visitarlos o indagar en internet.
Es porque quiero aconsejar sobre algunas actuaciones y me gustaria ver que es lo que se ha hecho por otros sitios y cual ha sido el enfoque de las actuaciones?.
Gracias

----------


## Quedainauguradoestpantano

> Hola que tal?
> a ver si me podeis decir algunos embalses o pantanos que conozcais donde hayan hecho algunas actuaciones de acondicionamiento o adecuacion medioambiental, como plantaciones de ribera, itinerarios interpretativos, observatorios de aves, embarcaderos, actuaciones recreativas, etc... para poder visitarlos o indagar en internet.
> Es porque quiero aconsejar sobre algunas actuaciones y me gustaria ver que es lo que se ha hecho por otros sitios y cual ha sido el enfoque de las actuaciones?.
> Gracias


¿Adecuación medioambiental en embalses y pantanos? JAJAJAJAJAJAJA. 
En otros países vale, a lo mejor. En España eso es ciencia ficción. Alguna excepción habrá, pero por lo general nada de nada.

----------


## Luján

Pues en algunos de los embalses del norte, de las cuencas internas del País Vasco recuerdo haber leído algo aquí en el foro.

Hay más de un embalse que tienen recorridos circundantes.

De embarcaderos, actuaciones recreativas, etc. sí que hay a patadas.

----------


## juasanlo

Y alguno donde hayan hecho actuaciones de indole recreativo ultimamente?, p.ej. playas artificiales, embarcaderos, senderos y rutas por los alrededores, observatorios.......
decirme si conoceis alguno....,

----------


## REEGE

En Vadomojón creo que se hizo una actuación recreativa... Espero que éste enlace te diga algo:
http://www.eldiadecordoba.es/article...ta/verano.html

En el Embalse de Valparaiso también me suena algo por el estilo...
Te sugiero que escribas en Google, actuaciones recreativas en embalses y seguro que encuentras cosillas
Un saludo.

----------


## juasanlo

alguien conoce algun embalse mas donde hayan hecho actuaciones de indole ambiental y/o recreativo¿?

----------


## Luján

Quizás esto te pueda interesar:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...813#post107813


También, podría considerarse actuación ambiental la limpieza de lodos del embalse de Almansa. Puedes verlo en su foro.

----------

